# CCL/Luxating Patella--Is surgery necessary?



## DoctorCathyG (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey everyone,

So, like a lot of small dogs, my dogs have had knee problems. 

Sprite tore both CCLs: we did surgery in 2004 and 2009 to her knees because that's what the doctor told us to do. 

Well, last semester we started working a lot with our acupuncturist and physical therapist (for the dogs) and the PT wanted us to get radiographs of everyones' knees because she could feel laxity in the joint in one dog, arthritis in the other dog, and Ellie's knee was popping. 

I've attached Ellie's radiograph. Her body remodeled bone due to her tearing her CCL (cranial cruciate ligament) which might've happened years ago. We don't know when she tore it, and I'm thankful that we didn't know. She didn't show any signs of discomfort and her body was able to adjust and not have to go through surgery. And she's grade II luxating patella.

I just want to make it aware that you don't always have to go for surgery. Ellie is an example of a dog that didn't undergo surgery and her body was able to compensate. It sounds sorta bad/sad that she 'wasn't taken care of'...but when we compare her to Sprite, and Sprite now has arthritis in both knees and pain--despite surgery---I wish we hadn't done it. 

We have to keep up with exercises for ellie, make sure she keeps her muscle mass that she currently has (it helps that she pulls during walks), but that's it. 

And I also wanted to add that the only reason ellie was seeing the acupuncturist and physical therapist is because the other dogs were. 

If you guys want to talk more about it, I'd love to.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

It's amazing how the body, whether human or canine, can either heal itself or compensate, like it did with Ellie. I'm glad she's doing so well. I hope you don't feel bad about the surgery for your little guy and having arthritis now. You were doing what you thought was best for him when he had surgery. Who knows, he could've possibly ended up with arthritis regardless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

The vet told us that in one of Rocky's back legs he has this though it's very mild. He said he wanted us to be aware of it just in case he started to show signs of discomfort later on. Doc didn't think we needed any supplements but I've read conflicting opinions on that. Right now we aren't giving anything, but should we?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Was Sprite's surgery done by a board certified orthopedic vet? How old is Sprite?

When you say Ellie's body was "able to adjust" and "remodeled", what do you mean? How old is Ellie? Often dogs with LP's and torn ACL's and CCL's that are not corrected become bow legged and have other changes to their bones from compensating which can result in arthritis later on.

Surgery may not be necessary in every case, but I caution everyone that someone else's experience should not take the place of having a board certified orthopedic vet evaluate your dog.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I hear so much about LP and I, too, think there is a huge difference in whether a dog is exhibiting pain or not. If a dog has a definite LP but isn't showing overt signs of distress, I say check them out and leave it---that is what I wanted to do w/Kitzel, but he got progressively worse. . . to the point where he was hopping on both back legs. 
He was never, ever a jumper---has always been very laid back & still.
Lisi on the other hand has a small LP and jumps like crazy---not on furniture or off but straight up in the air. It is amazing how such a little dog can jump so high. She on the other hand has no symptoms of pain and I have never rechecked her even. She was diagnosed by Kitzel's orthopedic specialist when we first got her. 
I agree w/Marj on this one.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

its always nice to have alternative ways to help heal our babies!!!


----------



## pipthemaltese (Feb 23, 2011)

It's reassuring to read others experiences with this. My 7 month puppy was diagnosed with luxating patella last month. She fell off the sofa and really hurt her back leg and was holding it up, we took her to the vet who said she has luxating patella she was xrayed and has bowed legs. I wonder weather she has always had luxating patella because even when she was tiny I remember her back legs clicking. I think maybe she was holding it up as she had hurt it and not because of her luxating patella. The vet recommended surgery once she is fully grown, but I'm just not sure, apart from the occasional skip she doesn't seem too affected. It's very confusing! Does anyone know if it affects their ability to go down stairs? I'm sure my other maltese was able to at this age, but Hattie still can't. She can go up, but she doesn't like to!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Our vet isn't a fan of operating , vet says if he doesn't seem in pain don't operate... Rylee has a bit of a limp, more like an occasional skip..Rylee doesn't jump on or off furniture , but he will go down steps...he won't go up steps, too little so he's not going to make it worse through injury. It doesn't pop out and he doesn't limp all the time...

Rylee can make it up steps, if he's desperate but he'd rather wait until he's helped up...

I'm the same way, if it's not hurting them, don't make it worse... if it's an occasional skip,I wouldn't do it. as he gets older, if glucosamin if needed. I give Rylee glucosamin since he's 8 yrs old, just started...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

DoctorCathyG said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So, like a lot of small dogs, my dogs have had knee problems.
> 
> ...


thank you for sharing this. My vet told me that my one fluff has the luxating patella. I want to look into alternative ways of helping her rather than going under the knife!!!!!


----------

